
Changing your name is a hard unsolved problem in Computer Science - vector_spaces
https://dev.to/penelope_zone/changing-your-name-is-a-hard-unsolved-problem-in-computer-science-kjf
======
rejschaap
The author jokes about the two hard problems in computer science. The solution
is in another joke:

All problems in computer science can be solved by another level of
indirection... except for the problem of too many layers of indirection.

